# Environnements de dveloppement > Autres EDI > Powerbuilder >  Avenir de PB ?

## slahalle

Bonjour, 

A tous les experts de PB, d'aprs vous quel est l'avenir de PB et des technologies en client - serveur en gnral ?

----------


## sailor lvcv

Je ne sais pas trop quel est son avenir mais je peux juste dire que je suis  la recherche d'un nouvel emploi avec powerbuilder et qu'aprs avoir mis mon cv sur monster & cie, j'ai eut une plus d'une 20taine de contacts en 2 jours maintenant c'est  moi de jouer

----------


## Plexiglas

Moi je dirais que bien que l'avenir de PowerBuilder soit decrit comme sombre depuis pas mal de temps, il est toujours bien present - quoique discret...
D'ailleurs, je vous invite a mediter cet article tres pertinent:
Powerbuilder Developer Needs Some Direction.htm
...toujours malheureusement d'actualite...
 ::king::

----------


## Thig

http://www.sybase.com/detail?id=1057...e&attr=1057554

http://visualstudiomagazine.com/list...st.aspx?id=424

http://www.techno-kitten.com/Changes..._s_future.html

----------

